# Help with Pre-War Schwinn Serial  No. 594 K



## rodan1963 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a double curved 'parallel' bar 26 by 2.125 tire , Morrow 'B' rear hub serial F 4 (1936) , New Departure 'W' front hub. The serial 594 K is in large block font on the bottom of the crank arm. Heart 'throb" sprocket. Skip tooth chain .The frame is beautiful, I love the silver solder construction. What year is the bicycle ? What may the head badge be ? What color scheme would be proper ? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 22, 2011)

A picture would help. Please post one.

But "double curved bar" sounds like a DX -- see the bottom bike here: http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_b03.html


----------



## rodan1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Pre-War Schwinn Ser. 594 K*

J_Westy, Thank you, My bicycyle looks to be the variety on Page 1938_10. It could be a BA 68 Roadster. It would be swell to know any serial numbers for this year bicycle. I really appreciate your interest.


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 23, 2011)

rodan1963 said:


> J_Westy, Thank you, My bicycyle looks to be the variety on Page 1938_10. It could be a BA 68 Roadster. It would be swell to know any serial numbers for this year bicycle. I really appreciate your interest.




594 K doesn't look like a Schwinn SN to me, but I'm really not an expert. AFAIK, it should be a letter followed by 5 digits.

Post a bunch of pictures and I'm sure someone here can help you.


----------

